# Do RCS drop eggs?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I had 2 berried RCS a few weeks ago, and both have since had the babies, (I've seen the tiny things swimming around the tank). 

Tonight though, I saw what looked exactly like RCS eggs (a small clump of about 6 maybe) stuck to the top of a leaf in the tank, waving in the current. 

I checked online. Definitely NOT Assassin snail eggs or ADF eggs, (I've got 2 males anyway)...... can a RCS 'miscarry' babies? Will the eggs just re-absorb into the water or get eaten by the fish? :fish9:

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Cat696 (Apr 27, 2011)

they could be nerite eggs, but it sounds like fish eggs. Cardinals are not as easy to tell apart. could be cardinal eggs. If they are snail eggs, don't worry. Won't hatch outside a brackish environment.
If they are fish eggs, the other fishes will may eat them, and if they hatch, the other fishes will eat them. like the baby shrimps.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

It is not uncommon for shrimp to drop eggs and/or not all eggs to hatch. Without seeing them, it will be hard to say if they belong to the RCS. If you can get some pics, we may be able to ID them.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I tried to get pics, but the camera just wouldn't focus. They looked exactly like RCS eggs to me - they were even clumped together. Same colour, size, everything. 

I didn't know they dropped eggs. Is this due to stress or maybe something I did wrong?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Stress is the major cause of dropping eggs.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmmm..... my Nitrates have come down and are now in the safe zone..... they get plenty of food and have tons of hiding places..... they aren't in with any predatory animals either..... I wonder what could have stressed her.... Maybe moving her from the LFS to my tank was enough for her to drop a few eggs.


----------

